# Anyone around the Venice area?



## cvs

I'm an American formerly from NYC. Would be nice to meet some others. I live in Venice. Let me know.
Claudia


----------



## mkettner

Hi CVS,

I hope your trip to Venice has been a great one and that you are settling in fine. While I am not an American in Italy, I am a world traveler. 

A lot of people have reasons for moving around the globe. Would you mind sharing how you made your decision for the benefit of the rest of our members.


----------



## kareninvenice

HI, I also am new to Venice and would love to meet other expat's here. Look forward to hearing from you! Karen


----------



## andersonvicki

*Ciao*

Hi Claudia, Im living near to venice and am looking to meet people, how are you enjoying italian life?

Vicki


----------



## kareninvenice

*HI*



cvs said:


> I'm an American formerly from NYC. Would be nice to meet some others. I live in Venice. Let me know.
> Claudia



Ciao, Claudia! 
I also live in Venice, have been here 1 year this week! I would love to meet. Unfortunately, I am headed back to the US in a few days to handle settlement on our house there, will probably be gone 3-4 weeks. Pls feel free to email me so we can connect when I return, my home email is [email protected]. I'll look forward to hearing from you!

FYI..I'm a Jersey girl originally!


----------



## FridayWaves

*American Expatriate Living In Venezia*

I am an American expatriate living in Venezia. I had to leave the area for several months to obtain a carte de séjour, but I will be returning next week.


----------



## Vicky

FridayWaves said:


> I am an American expatriate living in Venezia. I had to leave the area for several months to obtain a carte de séjour, but I will be returning next week.



Hi FridayWaves

Hope you got everything sorted with your carte?

I'm living in Venice for a couple of months and would be really interested in meeting up. Unfortunately I can't leave my email address for you on this forum as I haven't posted often enough but we can sort something out on the board?

Vicky


----------



## Vicky

andersonvicki said:


> Hi Claudia, Im living near to venice and am looking to meet people, how are you enjoying italian life?
> 
> Vicki


Hi Vicki

Another Vicky here! I am living in Venice and have just posted below - perhaps we could all arrange a mini-meet up?

How long have you been here for?

Vicky


----------



## FridayWaves

Yes, thank God! I was starting to become disillusioned with the whole process. Anyway, do you mind telling me something about yourself and why you moved?


----------



## Vicky

FridayWaves said:


> Yes, thank God! I was starting to become disillusioned with the whole process. Anyway, do you mind telling me something about yourself and why you moved?


Yes, of course. My husband and I are both from the UK, living in London. We decided it would be great to have some some time out to explore Venice (which we have both been to for holidays and love) and pursue some interests that there never seems to be enough time for in London - learning Italian, reading, writing, photography, etc. Luckily both my husband and I have careers, and mortgages, that we could negotiate time off from so here we are!

How about you?


----------



## FridayWaves

Lucky you.  How long are you in town for? As for me, I met my husband on vacation in Venezia at the end of 2007. We got married last year and now we're staying in Venezia indefinitely because my husband works here. He travels a lot for his job and I'm usually alone spending my time dealing with immigration paperwork and eating gelato. I'm having problems posting my email addy too, but addy is FridayWaves and I have a gmail account.


----------



## adriana

Hi everyone! I'm from Canada and I was in Venice last year to study at the IUAV. I met my boyfriend in one of my classes and came back this year, hoping to find a job. If anyone has any advice or ideas on getting a job in Venice I would really appreciate it. thanks!! 
Adriana


----------



## Kheira

*Hi Claudia*



cvs said:


> I'm an American formerly from NYC. Would be nice to meet some others. I live in Venice. Let me know.
> Claudia


Hi ,

Are you still in Venice?

I am looking for new friends

Cheers

Kheira


----------



## simoneinss

Hello everybody. We are an italian youn family living near Venice and we're looking friends from around the worls. If you need an help, suggestions or more.
Simon & Irene


----------



## Kheira

simoneinss said:


> Hello everybody. We are an italian youn family living near Venice and we're looking friends from around the worls. If you need an help, suggestions or more.
> Simon & Irene



Hi 

I have seen your message on expat web site

I have just moved to italy, in Vittorio veneto area, to live with my partner

I am coming from Belgium, and would like to make some new friends and also practice italian

I am french speaking

Looking forward hearing from you
Kind Regards


----------



## Lizka

Hello all

I'm Russian from Moscow. Giving up my job in international consultancy in order to join my Italian boyfriend in Venice in late September. Already feel a bit lonely and isolated since got no friends there and my boyfriend's family doesn't fancy a non-Italian bride for their son... Would love to meet new friends in Veneto, doesn't matter if you are not living in the same street or town! I'll be taking my little yellow Yaris with me so will be happy to travel around visiting new friends!

Liza


----------

